# 55 gallon powerhead..



## sacco2 (May 28, 2008)

Just bout a 55 g for my 4 RBP's wanted to intall a powerhead..Im new to the powerhead deal so I need some info on what GPH to get and placement..

Also anyone know any good deals on a good plant substrate?


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

what exactly do you want the power head to do? this will determine what size you need or if it is what you need in the first place.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Red Belly Pacus and live plants?


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

that would be bad, but i think he means piranha. they also tend to be hard on plants, but they are not specifically plant eaters.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

I think he was asking what it would be used for mean.... as a quick filter foir the tank, or used on UGF...... or maybe you just want to us it to make a current or waves.... Either or I like aquaclear power heads, never hae had a problem heck I never had on breakdown yet. As far as flow rate for aquaclear is go as such:

10 - 80gph
20 - 125gph
30 - 175gph
50 - 275gph with rev flow,,,,125gph
70 - 400gph " " " 175gph
901 - 935gph

for a 55gal tank a aquaclear 50 is recommended.

As far as your sub. for plants..... I using eco complete in 2 tanks a 55 and 70 gal tanks..... very happy with the results, but after 18 months you are back to adding ferts as with any plant sub.. It may not be worth the investment. If you discide to just use gravel 3mm gravel is best for plants. then you just add fert tabs to each plant (usually good for 3 months) and weekly liquid ferts... and you will get the same effect.


----------



## sacco2 (May 28, 2008)

thanks for the info and Im using the powerhead for a current tryin to replicate amazon to make it as close to natural habitat for RB's as possible.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

will if it current you want look into a circulation pump..... there are several type that very in price..... as with a power head the shoot out a tube of water high pressure but a circulation pump it more of a fan in the water just creating a nice even flow of water


----------



## sacco2 (May 28, 2008)

Ok that sounds more like what I want....Do u know of any respectable brands off hand?


----------

